# Put together a group to fish w/ Capt Delynn



## Shark Sugar

Ive been hoping to fish with Capt Delynn for a while now and tried to get a group of my guys from base together, but with deployments and others just not wanting to pay for a great trip it's not gone well to get it together. 

So, I have myself and 1 other for sure person (my dad), possibly 2 others but they are maybes. Looking for 3-4 guys that would wanna go out on a 12 hr with Capt Delynn in August to do some deep drop, grouper, AJ, and whatever the man himself recommends fishing. 

I spoke to him again recently and he still has several days available in August during the week, so you would have to be available to fish a weekday. Cost would be around $400 - $425 per person.

Some info about me and my guys (if they can go)...we are all gun toting veterans that support our president and country, like to drink a cold beer every now and then, talk sports, and have a great time outdoors. We just wanna get out there and enjoy the water and Capt Dellyns knowledge and put his wisdom to work on catching some fish. If you are interested, then respond here or shoot me a PM.

NO GOOGANS!!


----------



## Xiphius

Have fished with Delynn count on a limit of every that's open.....So six total 2,400-2,500?


----------



## Shark Sugar

Xiphius said:


> Have fished with Delynn count on a limit of every that's open.....So six total 2,400-2,500?


Yeah that's a close estimate...depends on gas prices


----------



## Splittine

No googans eliminates 2/3 of the forum.


----------



## Shark Sugar

Splittine said:


> No googans eliminates 2/3 of the forum.


That's the goal...weed em out and to get a good group for an awesome day


----------



## ronnied78

Info on the boat that would be fished?


----------



## Shark Sugar

ronnied78 said:


> Info on the boat that would be fished?


Capt Delynn Sigler out of Pensacola...should be nuff said.
He runs a 34 ft Freeman cat out of daybreak marina.


----------



## cody&ryand

Dates you are looking at may help


----------



## Shark Sugar

Several days available, all weekdays... August 1, 6, 7, 9, 13, 15, 16. Any of these dates work for me and my dad


----------



## william

PM sent


----------



## Shark Sugar

PM responded to Bill. The dates working best for the current ppl wanting to go are August 1st, 3rd, 15th, and 16th. Still need 3 more to make the trip


----------



## capcoe

*Fishing*

PM Sent


----------



## aqua-holic

*Fishing Trip*

PM sent.


----------



## Shark Sugar

PM's responded to...we have 5 ppl right now. Need 1 more to fill the trip and keep cost down...any takers?


----------



## MrFish

Anyone that's interested needs to post up their resume. Fish caught, preferred knots, a video of you tying various knots, an affidavit averring that you have never used, nor considered using Matrix Shad(Notarized), a picture of your clothing attire for the day(to be approved 30 days before said charter leaves the dock), and your thoughts on the Yanny/Laurel thing(Here's a hint, you shouldn't have participated in that discussion).

Googans are sneaky now a days, but if you pass by a boat grounded on a bar and you laugh and take pictures, then the typical googan will reveal themselves.


----------



## bigrick

I was pumped until you said no googans


----------



## Shark Sugar

MrFish said:


> Anyone that's interested needs to post up their resume. Fish caught, preferred knots, a video of you tying various knots, an affidavit averring that you have never used, nor considered using Matrix Shad(Notarized), a picture of your clothing attire for the day(to be approved 30 days before said charter leaves the dock), and your thoughts on the Yanny/Laurel thing(Here's a hint, you shouldn't have participated in that discussion).
> 
> Googans are sneaky now a days, but if you pass by a boat grounded on a bar and you laugh and take pictures, then the typical googan will reveal themselves.


Well damn...maybe I should remove myself from the trip. I've only ever caught hardhead cats, I tie granny knots, matrix shad is my 2nd favorite bait just behind frozen shrimp on a steel leader Carolina rig. I can't wait until matrix releases the jumbo xl trolling shad for wahoo. And of course I go to Bass Pro the evening before every fishing trip to purchase a brand new fishing outfit and neon bass pro hat.

I honestly have no idea about the yanny/laurel thread but something tells me I want to find it.


----------



## Bite Me Baby

So have you narrowed it down to which day you will be going?


----------



## Shark Sugar

Bite Me Baby said:


> So have you narrowed it down to which day you will be going?


Probably be the 15th or 16th, waiting to hear back from Delynn. We have 6 now but I can put you next in line in case somebody falls out


----------



## SHANE704

let me know if someone backs out...i can go on pretty short notice most of the time.


----------

